# 8800GTX JA ODER NEIN?



## pfender (26. November 2006)

Es ist zum Verrückt werden.

Vor ein paar Tagen ist man noch mega glücklich, dass man sich die schnellste Karte der Welt käuft, die noch TOP auf DX10 laufen soll und dann die R600 specs...

Macht es überhaupt noch einen Sinn sich jetzt eine 8800GTX zuzulegen?
( Soll in DX10 ja was hermachen)

Ich will diese 6800LE endlich raushaben und wollte mir nen schönes Weihnachten mit all den netten Games machen


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2006)

ich habe eine und sie geht ab wie sau.
aber die treiber sind noch nicht ganz optimal. es gibt einige spiele, die noch probleme machen.


----------



## pfender (26. November 2006)

HanFred am 26.11.2006 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe eine und sie geht ab wie sau.
> aber die treiber sind noch nicht ganz optimal. es gibt einige spiele, die noch probleme machen.



Natürlich geht die ab wie sau, aber wenn sagen wir Crysis da ist ob wir dann im Schatten der R600 stehen


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2006)

pfender am 26.11.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 26.11.2006 18:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fakt ist: weder Crysis noch der R600 sind da, also wieso den kopf darüber zerbrechen.


----------



## pfender (26. November 2006)

HanFred am 26.11.2006 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> pfender am 26.11.2006 18:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil wir nicht wissen, wie die Zukunft spricht.

Wenn ich mir jetzt die GTX hole und die R600 bei Release von Crysis deutliche Vorteile zeigt hab ich den Salat!


----------



## INU-ID (26. November 2006)

pfender am 26.11.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir jetzt die GTX hole und die R600 bei Release von Crysis deutliche Vorteile zeigt hab ich den Salat!


Wenn du jetzt schon Power willst, kauf die 88GTX.

Wenn du noch 3-4 Monate warten kannst, kauf jetzt nix.

So einfach ist das.


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2006)

pfender am 26.11.2006 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mir jetzt die GTX hole und die R600 bei Release von Crysis deutliche Vorteile zeigt hab ich den Salat!


dann warte halt, da musst du dich schon selber entscheiden, das kann dir keiner abnehmen.
ich habe jetzt eine schnelle grafikkarte haben wollen, ich kaufe die doch nicht im hinblick auf Crysis.


edit: hehe, im prinzip sagen wir genau dasselbe Inu.


----------



## pfender (26. November 2006)

> Wenn du jetzt schon Power willst, kauf die 88GTX.
> 
> Wenn du noch 3-4 Monate warten kannst, kauf jetzt nix.



Ok dann zähle ich mich zur ersten Gruppe 


Es ist ja definitiv so, dass die GTX ihre Piepen für die Leistung momentan locker wert ist LOCKER.


----------



## Mahni (26. November 2006)

pfender am 26.11.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wenn du jetzt schon Power willst, kauf die 88GTX.
> >
> > Wenn du noch 3-4 Monate warten kannst, kauf jetzt nix.
> 
> ...




Ok, ich denke du brauchst einfach eine Selbstbestätigung 

Schau mal her: Jedes aktuelle Game läuft ab einer 7900gt /x1800xt in maximalen details flüssig (1024*768 mit aa/af), ab einer x1900xt /x1950xt /x1950xtx , 7900gtx, 7950gx2 kannste die auflsöung noch höher schrauben und alle maximalsten details verwenden (1280*960 mit 4 zu 8 aa/af oder 1600*1200), mindestens 60-90 frames sind in jedem game drinne. und selbst ne x1950xtx die 400 euro kostet is nicht viel schneller als ne x1900xt. Und jetzt ist neben diesen schnellen, aktuellen Karten, eine 8800 erschienen, die ab geht wie sau(was sich aber auch "nur" in 10-30 frames bemerkbar macht.(empfinde ich so, 600 euro gebe ich nur für noch bahnbrechendere Leistung , Mehrleistung von 30-50 frames konstant aus!) und natürlich will ati das nochmal verbessern, und noch was besseres rausbringen. Da aber eine karte via x1900 reihe noch mindestens 1- 1 1/2 jahre sehr schnell sein wird (maximale Details ,hohe auflösung, evtl. ausnahme: x1900gt) brauchst du dir doch um eine 8800er absolut keine sorgen machen. Auch wenn ati noch schneller sein wird. dann kaufste dir halt in 1 1/2 jahren wieder ne neue, Grafikkarten veralten eben schnell.


----------



## Nakir (26. November 2006)

INU-ID am 26.11.2006 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> So einfach ist das.


*Auf Sig schiel* du bist net wirklich glaubwürdig inu. :>


*duck und renn*


----------



## olstyle (26. November 2006)

Nakir am 26.11.2006 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 26.11.2006 18:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das habe ich ihm heute auch schon gesagt  .


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2006)

olstyle am 26.11.2006 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Nakir am 26.11.2006 19:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inwiefern nicht glaubwürdig? glaubt ihr nicht, dass er das hat?
wieso nicht?


----------



## balduin2 (26. November 2006)

HanFred am 26.11.2006 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 26.11.2006 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaub da spricht totaler Neid...verständlich


----------



## Nakir (26. November 2006)

HanFred am 26.11.2006 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> inwiefern nicht glaubwürdig? glaubt ihr nicht, dass er das hat?
> wieso nicht?


Biste noch net auf den Trichter gekommen, dass Inu womöglich nur ein Mitteilungsbedürftiger 16 jähriger voll proll ist? 

Ne quatsch, ich hab meinen Inu-Schnurzel doch lieb 


Aber er predigt mehr oder weniger Leitungswasser, trinkt aber Wein. So zu sagen.   




Ach, eigentlich wollte ich ihn nur ärgern


----------



## olstyle (26. November 2006)

HanFred am 26.11.2006 19:25 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 26.11.2006 19:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, sondern dass er glaubhaft vermitteln möchte mit dem Aufrüsten eventuell zu warten. 
siehe auch Nakir über mir


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2006)

olstyle am 26.11.2006 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, sondern dass er glaubhaft vermitteln möchte mit dem Aufrüsten eventuell zu warten.
> siehe auch Nakir über mir


wieso?
ich hab auch eine 8800GTX und hüte mich, jedem anzuraten, eine zu kaufen.
ich gebe manchmal viel zuviel geld für hardware aus, aber deshalb habe ich nicht die fähigkeit verloren, rationale arguente zu liefern.
man kann doch deswegen weiterhin solche themen sachlich diskutieren.


----------



## Nakir (26. November 2006)

HanFred am 26.11.2006 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso?
> ich hab auch eine 8800GTX und hüte mich, jedem anzuraten, eine zu kaufen.
> ich gebe manchmal viel zuviel geld für hardware aus, aber deshalb habe ich nicht die fähigkeit verloren, rationale arguente zu liefern.
> man kann doch deswegen weiterhin solche themen sachlich diskutieren.


Och man HanFred, das war doch nur ein Spaß.


----------



## ThreeSix187 (26. November 2006)

Hello??? Da is doch immer noch der langsame GDDR3 speicher verbaut. Auf gut deutsch die karte ist doch schon veraltet wenn sie rauskommt. ich glaube die geforce 8 reihe kann man getrost auslassen und auf die übernächste generation warten. ich hab jetzt schon für die gf7900gt 240 eusen ausgegeben. Jetzt langts mal


----------



## INU-ID (26. November 2006)

Nakir am 26.11.2006 19:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber er predigt mehr oder weniger Leitungswasser, trinkt aber Wein. So zu sagen.


Was ist daran verkehrt?   

Ich denke mit dem Geldbeutel desjenigen der etwas kaufen möchte. Ich kann schlecht davon ausgehen das hier jeder etliche tausend € im Jahr für Hardware ausgibt bzw. ausgeben möchte.

Und ich predige kein Leitungswasser, sondern einfach nur "günstigen" Wein. (um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben)  

Wenn ich auf Männer stehen würde, dann würde ich auch nicht rumlaufen und jedem raten es mal mit nem Mann zu  versuchen.   

Oder so...   

Du weißt was ich sagen will.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (26. November 2006)

ThreeSix187 am 26.11.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hello??? Da is doch immer noch der langsame GDDR3 speicher verbaut.



Gehörst du auch zu denen die immer um die Häuser ziehen und alle Leute penetrieren nen neuen Staubsauger zu kaufen obwohls der alte noch dicke tut? 

So toll is GDDR4 auch wieder nicht..


----------



## HanFred (26. November 2006)

ThreeSix187 am 26.11.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hello??? Da is doch immer noch der langsame GDDR3 speicher verbaut. Auf gut deutsch die karte ist doch schon veraltet wenn sie rauskommt.


der witz ist, dass GDDR4 wohl eher verschwendung wäre für die 8800GTX.
denn nVidia hat ja sogar den GDDR3-takt gesenkt gegenüber der vorgängerversion und den der GPU erhöht, weil da allem anschein nach ein missverhältnis bestanden hat.
es nützt ja nix, wenn der speicher daten schnell verschieben kann, wenn die GPU nicht mit der verarbeitung hinterherkommt.

btw: es wäre ja seltsam, wenn eine karte, die erst in monaten auf den markt kommt, langsamer wäre als eine, die bereits erhältlich ist. wenn du verstehst, was ich meine. deshalb hinkt auch jeder vergleich, den man _jetzt_ anstellen will.
das erinnert mich an den chef von Epic, der die Far Cry - engine verrissen hat, um die vorteile der Unreal3-engine herauszustreichen. und wie lange hat es dann gedauert, bis die engine einsatzbereit war?


----------



## N8Mensch (26. November 2006)

*Der Spekulator*



			
				ThreeSix187 am 26.11.2006 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hello??? Da is doch immer noch der langsame GDDR3 speicher verbaut. Auf gut deutsch die karte ist doch schon veraltet wenn sie rauskommt. ich glaube die geforce 8 reihe kann man getrost auslassen und auf die übernächste generation warten. ich hab jetzt schon für die gf7900gt 240 eusen ausgegeben. Jetzt langts mal



Nvidia hat schon mit der 65nm Fertigung begonnen. DDR4 Speicher zu verbauen, wird wohl kein Problem sein, 512 bit auch nicht..
Warum soll Nvidia jetzt schon das ganze Pulver verschießen? Es gibt zur Zeit keine Kunkurrenz im HighEnd Sektor. 
Warte mal ab, bis der R600 erschienen ist. Ruckzuck kann man die Geforce8900X2 mit den oben genannten Spezifikationen kaufen.  
Nividia hält momentan nur den Ball flach ^^

Natürlich kann man eine Generation überspringen, mache ich auch immer. G8 is nun drann  
Kann man auch mit CPUs machen. Wer jetzt Dual hat, kann auf 8-KernCPU warten.
Im 2. Jahr muss man dann halt details runterschrauben und zufrieden sein  

Angeblich wird schon an der X-Box 3 gearbeitet, die soll dann ab 2009 kommen und mehr als 64 CPU Kerne haben...


----------



## Nakir (26. November 2006)

*AW: Der Spekulator*



			
				N8Mensch am 26.11.2006 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nvidia hat schon mit der 65nm Fertigung begonnen.


Da nV und ATi bei den selben Firmen (TSMC und UMC) produzieren lassen, sollte sich da kein großer Unterschied ergeben.


----------



## pfender (26. November 2006)

*AW: Der Spekulator*

Mir ist natürlich klar, dass ich selbst mit ner x1900xt alles super zocken kann.

Aber ich kauf mir halt die GTX auch, da sie DX10 kompatibel ist.
Alles andere jetzt zu kaufen wäre humbuk.

Ich finds nur klasse, dass Nvidia die altbürgerlich Geforce Bugs und Quantitäten der letzten Generation G71 ausgebügelt hat ( mal von den Treibern abgesehen   )


----------



## AgeLer (26. November 2006)

Mahni am 26.11.2006 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Da aber eine karte via x1900 reihe noch mindestens 1- 1 1/2 jahre sehr schnell sein wird (maximale Details ,hohe auflösung, evtl. ausnahme: x1900gt) brauchst du dir doch um eine 8800er absolut keine sorgen machen. Auch wenn ati noch schneller sein wird. dann kaufste dir halt in 1 1/2 jahren wieder ne neue, Grafikkarten veralten eben schnell.



Naja, vor ca. eineinhalbjahren ist die Nvidia Geforce 7800GTX rausgekommen. Spiel mit der mal heutige Hardwarefresser mit maximalen Deatils in hohen Auflöungen  .


----------



## Mahni (26. November 2006)

AgeLer am 26.11.2006 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahni am 26.11.2006 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab ich nicht gesagt /ausdrücken wollen  Bis dorthin aber denke ich schon. Aber dann hohe Details in der Auflösung 1024*768 oder 1280*960 sind durchaus noch drin. Und besonders der X1900 Reihe traue ich das mehr als zu, da sie die meisten Erwartungen übertroffen hat.

Edit: Für mich ist 1280 Auflösung bereits high, 1024 normal.


----------



## Flyer24 (27. November 2006)

*AW: Der Spekulator*



			
				N8Mensch am 26.11.2006 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nvidia hat schon mit der 65nm Fertigung begonnen. DDR4 Speicher zu verbauen, wird wohl kein Problem sein, 512 bit auch nicht..
> Warum soll Nvidia jetzt schon das ganze Pulver verschießen? Es gibt zur Zeit keine Kunkurrenz im HighEnd Sektor.
> Warte mal ab, bis der R600 erschienen ist. Ruckzuck kann man die Geforce8900X2 mit den oben genannten Spezifikationen kaufen.
> Nividia hält momentan nur den Ball flach ^^



Meine Worte in deinen Fingern   

Nvidia wird sich schon nicht lumpen lassen, sogar die Bildqualität haben sie in der neuesten Gen enorm verbessert und das Topmodell ist jetzt schon doppelt so schnell wie eine 7900GTX-SLI-Combo..... Da frag ich mich doch, wieso sich so manch davor in die Hosen macht


----------



## olstyle (27. November 2006)

HanFred am 26.11.2006 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ThreeSix187 am 26.11.2006 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei den 7800 GT und GS  kann man dafür selbst bei Grafiklimitierung AF anmachen ohne Leistung zu verlieren. Um dieses "Feature" wurde die 8800GTX dann wohl gebracht  .


----------



## balduin2 (27. November 2006)

olstyle am 27.11.2006 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 26.11.2006 20:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist was dran, allerdings bekommt man bei AF DAS Feature in dem NVidia führend ist: Flimmern 


Spoiler



Ich persönlich schau mir aber nicht stundenlang den Boden an


----------



## Zubunapy (27. November 2006)

balduin2 am 27.11.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> olstyle am 27.11.2006 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das müsstest du aber, um das Flimmern überhaubt zu entdecken. Ich habe es nie gesehen...


----------



## balduin2 (27. November 2006)

Zubunapy am 27.11.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> balduin2 am 27.11.2006 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gesehen hab ichs schonmal...auf ner UT2003 Karte...bin essen gegangen und als ich zurück war fand ich die flimmernde Bodentextur so fazinierend. Aber eigentlich ists mir egal...Hauptsache die Karte ist schnell^^


----------



## INU-ID (27. November 2006)

Zubunapy am 27.11.2006 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Das müsstest du aber, um das Flimmern überhaubt zu entdecken. Ich habe es nie gesehen...


Seltsam, ich hab das Flimmern am deutlichsten wahrgenommen wenn ich mich bewegt hab... und nicht nur in "einem" Game...


----------



## Flyer24 (27. November 2006)

INU-ID am 27.11.2006 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Seltsam, ich hab das Flimmern am deutlichsten wahrgenommen wenn ich mich bewegt hab... und nicht nur in "einem" Game...



Meinst du mit "bewegt hab" deine Finger an der Tastatur, oder die Spielfigur im Game ?


----------



## AMD-Thunderbird (27. November 2006)

Noch nicht!!!!!!!
Bald kommt ja die 8900GX2 mit 2 8900GTX in 1.
Dann noch quad-SLI


----------



## Flyer24 (28. November 2006)

Heut hat der Postmann es nicht einmal geschafft zweimal zu klingeln, schon war die Tür offen  

Hab dann gleich ein GTX-Treffen veranstaltet 

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/5014/verpackungyz3.jpg
extreme Prollbild (eine 7900GTX fehlt auf dem Bild, da defekt )


----------



## jediknight1 (28. November 2006)

Flyer24 am 28.11.2006 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Heut hat der Postmann es nicht einmal geschafft zweimal zu klingeln, schon war die Tür offen
> 
> Hab dann gleich ein GTX-Treffen veranstaltet
> 
> ...



Die R600 und später die R700 werden Nvidia vollständig vernichten. Dann gibt es einen Hersteller weniger.


----------



## Nakir (28. November 2006)

jediknight1 am 28.11.2006 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Die R600 und später die R700 werden Nvidia vollständig vernichten. Dann gibt es einen Hersteller weniger.


Warum gibts dich eigentlich immernoch? o_O
Mit deinen dummen Kommentaren bist du nur auf Provokation aus und leistest auch sonst der Comm keinen nützlichen Dienst.


----------



## Flyer24 (28. November 2006)

Nakir am 28.11.2006 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> jediknight1 am 28.11.2006 19:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das frag ich mich auch.  
Seine Postings waren schon immer vergleichbar mit dem Summen einer Scheißhausfliege, lass denn Troll doch ein wenig auf der Tastatur rumhüpfen  

PS: gebencht wird später, mal schaun wie das gute Stück geht ^^


----------



## Ronin7 (28. November 2006)

ich sags diplomatisch: vielleicht


----------



## INU-ID (28. November 2006)

Flyer24 am 28.11.2006 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Heut hat der Postmann es nicht einmal geschafft zweimal zu klingeln, schon war die Tür offen


*lol*


			
				Flyer24 am 28.11.2006 19:20 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: gebencht wird später, mal schaun wie das gute Stück geht ^^


Ich bin wegen der WaKü auch noch nicht viel weiter, allerdings hier nd da doch schon enttäuschend... (Grafikbugs)
Ich hoffe das die Jungs ma fix noch n bissl am Treiber feilen... solange spiel ich mit dem X2 und der XTX. *g*


----------



## DugDanger (29. November 2006)

INU-ID am 28.11.2006 20:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Flyer24 am 28.11.2006 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heißt das du hast neben der g8800 noch ne gx2 und ne 1900xtx??

hast du beruflich mit hardware zu tun?`bin jetzt ned neidisch, würd mich bloß mal interessieren.
mfg dug


----------



## INU-ID (29. November 2006)

DugDanger am 29.11.2006 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du beruflich mit hardware zu tun?`


Jup.


----------



## pfender (29. November 2006)

INU-ID am 29.11.2006 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> DugDanger am 29.11.2006 09:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ich sehe hat dich der G80 überzeugt ^^.

GTX SLI n1


----------



## INU-ID (29. November 2006)

pfender am 29.11.2006 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich sehe hat dich der G80 überzeugt ^^.


Naja, überzeugt? Es is ja nix anderes Verfügbar. Da muß man halt nehmen was da is.


----------



## pfender (29. November 2006)

INU-ID am 29.11.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> pfender am 29.11.2006 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^
Naja so wie es aussah hattest du was gegen den g71 ( ich au   ) aber der g80 is anscheinend scho klasse...

kannst den r600 wohl nit abwaren heh


----------



## sachsmichl (29. November 2006)

Flyer24 am 28.11.2006 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Heut hat der Postmann es nicht einmal geschafft zweimal zu klingeln, schon war die Tür offen
> 
> Hab dann gleich ein GTX-Treffen veranstaltet
> 
> ...





Wie lange hast DU auf Deine 8800 gewartet? Mein Liefertermin wurde schon wieder verschoben, jetzt auf 12.12.2006. Ich WILL das Teil zu Weihnachten eingebaut haben, sonst lauf ich amok!! Wo hast Du denn gekauft?


----------



## pfender (29. November 2006)

sachsmichl am 29.11.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Flyer24 am 28.11.2006 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Willst du sparen musst du warten:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a224909.html

Die Shops, die sie schon verfügbar haben bieten sie zu frechen Preisen an.


----------



## HooKjt (29. November 2006)

640€bei k&m eig nicht allzuviel mehr 

ich zahl gerne 40€ mehr wenn ich die dann 1-2mon früher habe 
das mein neues board nicht kommen will find ich schlimmer


----------



## LLarryY86 (29. November 2006)

Flyer24 am 28.11.2006 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du sparen musst du warten:
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a224909.html
> 
> Die Shops, die sie schon verfügbar haben bieten sie zu frechen Preisen an.




Ich hab ne GTS bei hardwareversand.de gekauft und fand den Preis noch freundlich im gegensatz zu anderen.
Leider hat meine Bank mit dem Geld 3 Tage rumgespielt sodas alles  ca 8-9 Tage brauchte. 

Achja, bin seid 1,5Wochen stolzer besitzer^^


----------



## Flyer24 (30. November 2006)

sachsmichl am 29.11.2006 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange hast DU auf Deine 8800 gewartet? Mein Liefertermin wurde schon wieder verschoben, jetzt auf 12.12.2006. Ich WILL das Teil zu Weihnachten eingebaut haben, sonst lauf ich amok!! Wo hast Du denn gekauft?



Die Asus Karte war sofort bei Alternate lieferbar, hab also die übliche 2 tage gewartet bis die Karte bei mir war.
Im 06 3Dmurks hab ich übrigens 11500 Punkte ohne jegliches OC,
die zwei vorherigen 7900GTX V-Modded machten "nur"  11800.

Werd mal auf einen anständigen Wasserkühler für die 8800GTX warten, 
atm lässt sich die Karte nicht durch "otimalen Takt ermitteln" OCen

Solch derart geiles AA+AF hab ich bei HL² mit den SLI-Karten nicht gesehen, 
die 8800GTX sticht die beiden 7900GTXen sehr deutlich aus


----------



## pfender (30. November 2006)

Flyer24 am 30.11.2006 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> sachsmichl am 29.11.2006 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das lustige ist ja,
dass die 8800GTX prinzipiell nicht viel schneller ist, aber durch die krassen Kapazitäten deine 7900er in die Knie zwingt .
Hat mich erst auch enttäuscht, aber wenn man mal hinguckt ...

Bei Newvisions ist die Asus GTX für 545 Euro zu haben, ich denke die Zeitspanne ist es nicht wert, bei Alternate fast 100 Euro mehr zu bezahlen...


----------



## sten (1. Dezember 2006)

Hi Du,

ich rate Dir, sie zu kaufen!
Hab sie auch seit ca einer Woche und bin absolut zufrieden!
Sie ist sauschnell und sehr sehr leise.
Die Specs der R600 sind noch längst nicht gesichert und dann heißt das auch nicht, das die 8800 GTX dagegen alt aussieht.
Außerdem kommt immer! demnächst eine schnellere Karte, abwechselnd von Ati oder Nvidia, da kannst Du bis zum St. Nimmerlein Tag warten.

Warten solltest Du nur, wenn Du mit der Spieleperformance zufrieden bist. Direct X 10 braucht ja noch ein Weilchen, umso mehr Spiele dafür. Dann kannst Du ja immer noch kaufen.
Denn der Preis um die 600 € ist ja kein Pappenstiel...


Gruß

Sten


----------



## pfender (2. Dezember 2006)

sten am 01.12.2006 08:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Du,
> 
> ich rate Dir, sie zu kaufen!
> Hab sie auch seit ca einer Woche und bin absolut zufrieden!
> ...



Schon längst entschieden.
Und auf den R600 zu warten lohnt sich in meinen Augen irgendwie nicht.


----------



## pfender (2. Dezember 2006)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von 8800GTX In Sachen Zukunftssicherheit.


----------



## jediknight1 (2. Dezember 2006)

pfender am 02.12.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von 8800GTX In Sachen Zukunftssicherheit.



Keine, da in 4 Monaten schon wieder bessere Technik auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. Dezember 2006)

jediknight1 am 02.12.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> pfender am 02.12.2006 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  
Das ist meistens so.   
Anders herum gefragt: Wie erhält man die zukunftstauglichste Karte?
Antwort: Man kauft die schnellste Karte mit den neuesten Features.
--> 8800GTX ist und bleibt die zukunftsicherste Karte, dass ATI was in der Röhre hat, ändert daran erstmal nichts.
WENN eine aktuelle Karte für Crysis & Co. geeignet ist, dann die 8800GTX. Davon abgesehen, dass ich das Crysis-Gehype sowieso nicht verstehen kann, hat man natürlich trotzdem keine Garantie, dass man mit einer 8800GTX damit viel Spaß hat.


----------



## Nakir (2. Dezember 2006)

jediknight1 am 02.12.2006 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> pfender am 02.12.2006 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist, dass das erste mal, dass jediknight was negatives über ATi schreibt!?


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. Dezember 2006)

Nakir am 02.12.2006 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> jediknight1 am 02.12.2006 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hä   
Er meint doch, dass der R600 die einzig wahre Grafikkarte ist, die die 8800GTX-User zurück in die Steinzeit befördern wird. (Hat er so nicht geschrieben, kommt aber so rüber...   )


----------



## Nakir (2. Dezember 2006)

Hyperhorn am 02.12.2006 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hä
> Er meint doch, dass der R600 die einzig wahre Grafikkarte ist, die die 8800GTX-User zurück in die Steinzeit befördern wird. (Hat er so nicht geschrieben, kommt aber so rüber...   )


Nene, zumindest nach meinen Stand "erscheint" der R600 doch schon am 20. Januar. Wenn er dann aber noch ein bis zwei Monate braucht um am Markt verfügbar zu sein, kann das ja nix gutes sein, oder?  :-o


----------



## Hyperhorn (2. Dezember 2006)

Nakir am 02.12.2006 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Nene, zumindest nach meinen Stand "erscheint" der R600 doch schon am 20. Januar. Wenn er dann aber noch ein bis zwei Monate braucht um am Markt verfügbar zu sein, kann das ja nix gutes sein, oder?  :-o


Das mag sein.   
Achja: Ram läuft noch.     (Allerdings nicht stabil mit 4-4-4-12   )


----------



## pfender (3. Dezember 2006)

Wie ich sehe ist hier Jediknight sehr beliebt.
Ok Spass beiseite,
ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass die Crysis Videos auf nicht mehr als 45 Fps laufen?
Ja ein paar Videos z.B. Wald mit Minigun niedermetzeln sieht nach der reinsten Ruckelpartie aus.

Und Zukunftssicherheit ist in meinen Augen nichts weiteres, als dass die Leistung der Grafikkarte den steigenden Hardwareanforderungen l'nger oder weniger trotzen kann.


Scheint auch so, als wuerde SLI bei der Karte fette 180% der Leistung einer Single Karte rausholen.

Reicht da ein wirklich gutes 500 Watt Netzteil z.B. meins Straight Power von Be Quiet?

( Dann wuerde ich mir ende 2007 ne guenstige 88GTX zum SLI holen   )


----------



## SimsP (4. Dezember 2006)

Geforce8 kaufen? Antwort: Ja aber noch nicht jetz. Wart erst ma bis getestet is wie viel die Karten wirklich birngen mit DX10. Und zu R600: Ich weiß dass NVidia im moment Treiberprobleme hat, aber des wird im vergleich zum R600 relativ wenig sein. Glaub mir ich weiß wovon ich rede. Ich hatte ne ATI karte und massive Probleme. Seit ich ne Nvidia-karte hab is alles kein problem.


----------

